# Fruit, good when bulking?



## ohpack (Oct 6, 2011)

I wonder how many of you add fruit to meal when bulking? when you trying to do as clean as you possibly can bulk..Some of my buddies adds fruit in..always thought the fruit was the enemy for some reason...


----------



## tonys12 (Oct 7, 2011)

ohpack said:


> I wonder how many of you add fruit to meal when bulking? when you trying to do as clean as you possibly can bulk..Some of my buddies adds fruit in..always thought the fruit was the enemy for some reason...



Fruit is great, it's got a lot of nutrients, and it refills liver glycogen, which is closely linked to overall level of anabolism.


----------



## harrison (Oct 8, 2011)

ohpack said:


> I wonder how many of you add fruit to meal when bulking? when you trying to do as clean as you possibly can bulk..Some of my buddies adds fruit in..always thought the fruit was the enemy for some reason...



Fruit is good when bulking and can also be used when dieting.


----------



## foreigner (Oct 10, 2011)

harrison said:


> Fruit is good when bulking and can also be used when dieting.



Agree. fruit is great all the time


----------

